# Active shooter tips.



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Stumbled over this on Fake Book. Even though the boy has a muzzie sounding name..he seems to know what hes talking about. 
7 Tips For Armed Citizens To Fight Terrorists (By Massad Ayoob) | Prepared Gun Owners


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Massad has been around for about 4 decades, he published a book called IN THE GRAVEST EXTREEM, read it about 1985, on self defense shooting.

From what I know (which is not much) he is an ok guy and on our side not the muzslimes.

I looked at where you pointed, EVRYONE of them are correct, no question.

What was not said was before and after you shoot scan for other terr's supporting him, 

you don't want to get caught in a crossfire or shot from behind.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

How about "shoot back". That'll ruffle their feathers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Massad has been around for about 4 decades, he published a book called IN THE GRAVEST EXTREEM, read it about 1985, on self defense shooting.
> 
> From what I know (which is not much) he is an ok guy and on our side not the muzslimes.


Gotcha on that. Think I seen his name before. I cut my teeth on the book.."No Second Place Winner" by Bill Jordan. You ever get a chance to read that one?
https://archive.org/stream/No_Secon...n/No_Second_Place_Winner_Bill_Jordan_djvu.txt


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

nice post , very good tips to know .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha on that. Think I seen his name before. I cut my teeth on the book.."No Second Place Winner" by Bill Jordan. You ever get a chance to read that one?
> https://archive.org/stream/No_Secon...n/No_Second_Place_Winner_Bill_Jordan_djvu.txt


Mas is of the same bolt of cloth as Bill, Charlie Askins, and Skeeter Skelton ust of our generation. He's definitely one of the very good guys


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha on that. Think I seen his name before. I cut my teeth on the book.."No Second Place Winner" by Bill Jordan. You ever get a chance to read that one?
> https://archive.org/stream/No_Secon...n/No_Second_Place_Winner_Bill_Jordan_djvu.txt


Ah, yup, but I think it was a decade or two before this one.

When I just read the name, I envisioned an older guy with a 10 gallon hat on his head, he was a big bore proponent IIRC.

Every so often he would be in one of the gun rags, God that was a long time ago.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I ask all of the people I teach to watch "Judicial use of force" on YouTube. He may be an Arab and more than a little cocky, but he's good.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I recently read this one. It was really good.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think massad ayoob is Israeli...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought maybe so just looking at the first name. We love Israel around here. No need for him to come gunning for us..lol.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

He recommends shooting from the kneeling position so any stray shots go over the heads of innocent people behind the bad guy
2 problems with that

1. nervous people will at times shot low because they are jerking the trigger.. what might have missed you low will now hit your chest or head.
2. unless you have practiced taking kneeling shots..you may well shot high or to the side you are kneeling on

edit
also, kneeling puts you at a disadvantage if you have to move quickly


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Massad Ayoob is a by God American thru and thru. The man is a Patriot and has taught many people self defense and firearm instruction for years. Slippy Approved!

His grandparents immigrated here legally and Massad was born in MA in 1948.

About Massad 
More from Mr Ayoob
5 Gunfighting Myths Debunked By Massad Ayoob

Massad Ayoob?s 10 Commandments Of Concealed Carry | The Daily Caller


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I think any body is going to try to get in position to take the safest possible shot at the bad guy considering available cover. It good to think about such things for what if scenarios. Will agree its hard to run around on the knees.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Mas is a contributor at "backwoodshome.com" Good prepper site too. jmho. just fyi.


----------

